# Golden Rescue in Perth, Western Australia



## Guybrush

Hi just found a golden rescue in Perth Western Australia.

WA Golden Retriever Re-homing Services (WAGRRS).

https://www.facebook.com/pages/WA-Golden-Retriever-Re-homing-Services/149878921838099

email us on: [email protected]


- There are a lot of welfare groups doing great work around the world ... there are also some dodgy people. So don't just take us at face value, ask questions ... and ask people questions about us and what we do. We are happy to discuss what we do and how we do it and to give people confidence that we are honest, ethical and have the best interests of animals as our top priority - always!


----------

